# Orbea Orca or Scott CR1? Why?



## trojanlete (Sep 2, 2005)

I would appreciate any "unbiased" information or comparision of the Orbea Orca to the Scott CR1.

I contacted a LBS which sells both, however their feedback on both did not prove to be useful as they tried to suggest/recommend the Specialized Roubaix frame over both of the above.

Based upon the feedback from the LBS they don't seem to be as high on the Orbea Orca as all of the written reviews are? Are they just trying to sell what they have vs. havine to deal with an order?


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

*Why.*

Here's why Orbea.
1-Orbea has a lifetime warranty, Scott does not
2-Orbea has a replaceable der. Hangar as the Scott does not. One good crash or mis-shift and snap there goes the frame
3-Scott may be lighter, but this makes for a harsher ride
4-Scott's look cool, but I don't dig on all of those "sponsor" decals all over the bike
5-Orbea has more color options without the decal stuff.
6-Scott's cause abnormal behavior in lab rats.
I'm bias, I've got an Orca and I love it, no compaints


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

The only issue I've had with my Orca is the stock carbon seatpost (Zeus Zaga). I've only had the bike a month and the saddle slipped up on me several times. I swapped it for a Thomson Masterpiece and I think I've taken care of the saddle-slip issue.


----------



## trojanlete (Sep 2, 2005)

*Orbea Orca*

Thanks! Now I just have to see if I can get a "deal" on a 2005 Red Orca, if not the 2006 Blue looks pretty cool.


----------



## hiknakd (Sep 26, 2005)

*Orca or Opal*

If you aren't in a big hurry (or if you have a good Orbea dealer who can get one in) wait for the Orbea Opal. It is lighter and much stiffer than the Orca. I took test rides on the Opal, Orca and the Scott CR1 Limited. The Opal was clearly my choice. It also has the large carbon weave pattern like the Scott. Plus, the lifetime warranty is a definite bonus. Ride them and make your own decision, but the Opal is a SWEET ride. I have the specs and a picture of mine posted in the forums.


----------

